# starter wires



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

running the wires to my starter, I ran the main batt. cable under the left fender(folling the head light wires). I dropped the other two down by the brake lines.........
The problem I know is shielding them as the lay over the top and comeback toward the rear.
Man ya cant even see down there since I mounted the radiator.
I have some header cloth i guess I can wrap them with. and have seen companies that sell "super-whomp_dee-dine" shielded tubing, but Dam.......
I see in the restoration guide that a short vertical pipe was how they were originally mounted on the HO motors......I'm wondering what good that does, as the hi heat area is on the top of the selenoid.
dammmmmmmmmmm.......
Seems there shoud be a fuseable link or something for when/if that main cable fries.........
thanks


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

it wont fry if you run it through that metal tube.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes Top they had a short piece of tube maybe 6" with a flange to mount it in place and it had a asbestos sheath to go around the wire inside, was just looking at mine ten minutes ago while cleaning the shop.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

i read that the tube comes up between # 5 & 7 and the block.....
does this sound right?
thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Topkat, depends which maniflolds you are using. Regular manifolds like on my '67 (which I did this to 2 days ago) goew between 5 and 7 thru the tube. I used the asbestos sleeve inside the tube. You have your batt cable in "wrong". It goes in the plastic clips on the wheel well. The wiring harness clips onto the ignition wire bracket, and the wires to the starter and solenoid go around the rear of the valve cover and then thru the tube. The Plus cable goes from the starter, thru the tube, over the steering column and to the fender well, where it's cliped on. I'll post a photo of mine on Photobucket later. I just put a new wiring harness and new cables in this past weekend when I did the engine and tranny in my '67.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Top,
With the HO Ram Air Exhaust you have, you need to get the Ames Part #N179EK positive battery cable tube. It mounts horizontily to the bottom of your motor mount. Then the cable is put in from the front to the back.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

thought about just wrapping the wires in 1500 degree header wrap with a bit of safety wire and mounting the starter and running the wires out of the back............


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Topkat, please use the tube and to it the "right" way. Your car will thank you later when it doesn't burn down. This stuff is pretty critical, and Dimitri is dead right. You need the ram air tube, and a special battery cable and wiring harness, too. The stock harness is too short. I'd forgotten you have the HO manifolds. The reason I stuck with the low performance stockers on my own '67 was due to the minor PITA factor.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Correct part now on order from Ames,
thanks you ole wise ones.
:cheers
I wondered why the wires were so dam long lol


----------

